# I found my 3/4 awfull, is it normal?



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

Is there something wrong or just I’m not seeing me in 3/4 view frequently and it’s psychological ?


----------



## shimada (Jan 2, 2019)

looks distorted


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

Cause I took a pic with the front camera of the iPhone wait I will took a selfie

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

not sure what ur issue is, looks fine

u have a good ogee curve as well


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> not sure what ur issue is


BDD


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

I don’t know I look deformed, my face is narrow and I don’t look as good as the front side, but I think used to see my face in 3/4 view


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> BDD



kek worthy but unfortunately most likely true


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

So you’te Saying that everything is fine with my 3/4 view?


----------



## Heirio (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> So you’te Saying that everything is fine with my 3/4 view?


Yea, looks good man


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> So you’te Saying that everything is fine with my 3/4 view?





Heirio said:


> Yea, looks good man


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

Okok thanks everyone, I may have a bdd


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 2, 2019)

U need to get on Accutane and gymcel but mainly accutane,

U look good,once u get that pizza face cleared up you'll be 5.5-6 just by not being a pizza face subhuman.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> U need to get on Accutane and gymcel but mainly accutane,
> 
> U look good,once u get that pizza face cleared up you'll be 5.5-6 just by not being a pizza face subhuman.


5.5-6 psl?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> 5.5-6 psl?


I'd say so,not sure if others would agree.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I'd say so,not sure if others would agree.


 Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 2, 2019)

Frontcam and iphone. Not a good idea.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 2, 2019)

3/4 is the most important irl. Its over for yo ass indeed


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> 3/4 is the most important irl. Its over for yo ass indeed



My side profile isn’t good ?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 2, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> BDD


Stealing my jokes felixia


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> My side profile isn’t good ?


Nahh im talking about the 3/4


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Nahh im talking about the 3/4



3/4 profile isn’t good sorry*?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 2, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Stealing my jokes felixia


 Tony what have you done to fieldcel


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 2, 2019)

Gay and narcy


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I don’t know I look deformed, my face is narrow and I don’t look as good as the front side, but I think used to see my face in 3/4 view


Bhahahahahah bro with those acne scars you stand no chance whatsoever. No wonder I get to fuck 7/10 trannies on a regular basis. I can't imagine what I'd do if I had your acne scars jfc. Other than that I think you look good but accept I mog your ass into oblivion and back, peace


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Bhahahahahah bro with those acne scars you stand no chance whatsoever. No wonder I get to fuck 7/10 trannies on a regular basis. I can't imagine what I'd do if I had your acne scars jfc. Other than that I think you look good but accept I mog your ass into oblivion and back, peace




Bro even with acnee scars I slay some 8/10 bitches and I got some proofs. I’m good looking, tall and charming that’s enough even with acnee scars. You maybe « mog » me cause you’re 21 and can slay older bitch. But for my age, 19 I slay a lot I just look a bit young cause I’m a late bloomer ( i will still grow) not totaly developped.
But trust me that bitches between 16 and 20 are totally under my charm


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro even with acnee scars I slay some 8/10 bitches and I got some proofs. I’m good looking, tall and charming that’s enough even with acnee scars. You maybe « mog » me cause you’re 21 and can slay older bitch. But for my age, 19 I slay a lot I just look a bit young cause I’m a late bloomer ( i will still grow) not totaly developped.
> But trust me that bitches between 16 and 20 are totally under my charm


I was just in the mall for 3 hours and did a social experiment. Yep, all the sluts got wet looking at me in my outfit. I can have any of them any day. I believe you slay but I slay more. Plus, you've never fucked as many trannies as I have. HA!


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I was just in the mall for 3 hours and did a social experiment. Yep, all the sluts got wet looking at me in my outfit. I can have any of them any day. I believe you slay but I slay more. Plus, you've never fucked as many trannies as I have. HA!


You seem to be feeling a lot better today.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> You seem to be feeling a lot better today.


Yes. Validation is a helluva drug


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes. Validation is a helluva drug


Hahahahahaa awesome.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Hahahahahaa awesome.


I'll post a vid of my flexing my well conditioned abs for arceus. Just a sec.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I'll post a vid of my flexing my well conditioned abs for arceus. Just a sec.


this mogging contest is hilarious, hope we can get the mods on board


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I'll post a vid of my flexing my well conditioned abs for arceus. Just a sec.



Honnestly you’re good looking but I found it’s a bit ridiculous bro ahahaha don’t give a shit about ur abs and stop comparing to me you’re an adult, I’m a teenager. Post a pic of u at the age of 19, if you want to compare with me


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> this mogging contest is hilarious, hope we can get the mods on board


uploading the vid to streamable as we speak, one min and its done i guess

edit: 3 mins sry


----------



## spark (Jan 2, 2019)

put on 40 pounds of lean mass


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> uploading the vid to streamable as we speak, one min and its done i guess
> 
> edit: 3 mins sry



Bro honnestly bad idea I’m so fucking nt, I will mog you with speaking


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 2, 2019)

@BeautifulBones was right you look a little bit recessed, you should mew and correct posture. Your orbital bones are not perfect so thats why you might have a problem with your 3/4 view. But you look fine never the less


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro honnestly bad idea I’m so fucking nt, I will mog you with speaking


https://streamable.com/aukm1

ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> @BeautifulBones was right you look a little bit recessed, you should mew and correct posture. Your orbital bones are not perfect so thats why you might have a problem with your 3/4 view. But you look fine never the less




Thanks bro what do you mean with my orbital bones ? And recessed what ? Chin or maxila ? I think my chin is not very protruding but called recessed, maybe 1-2mm?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

3/4s is good. Accutane fucks with your hormones I think. Just use standard treatments.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

https://streamable.com/aukm1

ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3



Bro wait for me I will sodomise you post that after in the mog thread


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

Also why aren't the mods doing anything about these daily dick measuring contests


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks bro what do you mean with my orbital bones ? And recessed what ? Chin or maxila ? I think my chin is not very protruding but called recessed, maybe 1-2mm?



If you a little bit of forward head posture, your maxilla wil remodel backward and downwards, following your mandible and your whole facial structure. But your recession is only to a very tiny degree, completely normal really. Orbital bones are the bones sourrounding your eye area, no need to get surgeries


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3




Honestly fucking kek


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

https://streamable.com/7ven0

Here is it @StudyHacks


HorseFace said:


> If you a little bit of forward head posture, your maxilla wil remodel backward and downwards, following your mandible and your whole facial structure. But your recession is only to a very tiny degree, completely normal really. Orbital bones are the bones sourrounding your eye area, no need to get surgeries




Okok thanks bro yeah I have a bit forward head posture. And so my recession is minime, don’t need surgery ?


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> https://streamable.com/7ven0
> 
> Here is it @StudyHacks
> 
> ...



Dude you got to stop posting shit like this, imagine your future girlfriend or boss or children finding it


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Dude you got to stop posting shit like this, imagine your future girlfriend or boss or children finding it



I know ahaha I will delete it after


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

@StudyHacks @Arceus300 

I’m fucking keking so hard 


Study hacks mogs in my opinion


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3





Arceus300 said:


> https://streamable.com/7ven0
> 
> Here is it @StudyHacks
> 
> ...



Can you guys actually stop? This is fuckig embarrasing to watch. Imagine if peole find this shit


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @StudyHacks @Arceus300
> 
> I’m fucking keking so hard
> 
> ...




Dude I’m trolling him, of course he mog me, I’m in toilets with bad lighting and filming me with bad angle, I will mog him to the death if I stand up with a good light


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Can you guys actually stop? This is fuckig embarrasing to watch. Imagine if peole find this shit



It’s fucking hilarious


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 2, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Dude you got to stop posting shit like this, imagine your future girlfriend or boss or children finding it



Just bro so I don’t need surgery for my maxila and mandible ?


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 2, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Just bro so I don’t need surgery for my maxila and mandible ?



Not really


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Not really


ALL YOU FUCKING WAIT I'M NOT DONE I'M UPLOADING ONE MORE VID MODS DON'T TAKE THIS DOWN. THE PARTY HAS JUST STARTED!!!!


----------



## Phad (Jan 2, 2019)

narcy autist nothing more nothing less


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3





Arceus300 said:


> https://streamable.com/7ven0
> 
> Here is it @StudyHacks
> 
> ...





TurboAutist45 said:


> Can you guys actually stop? This is fuckig embarrasing to watch. Imagine if peole find this shit




FUCKING HILARIOUS THREAD KEEP GOING


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3



What is even your voice man


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> https://streamable.com/aukm1
> 
> ENJOY The Quality Entertainment brothers 《3



Your biacronomial , ribcage and head circum is small plus your voice is really high.

@Arceus300 voice is deeper despite being younger, and his shoulders look normal. Even though his mandible bone is recessed yours are far more recessed. He mogs you by a bit now, and once he gets his acne cleared up he's going to mog you to hell

and he charisma mogs you


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Your biacronomial , ribcage and head circum is small plus your voice is really high.
> 
> @Arceus300 voice is deeper despite being younger, and his shoulders look normal. Even though his mandible bone is recessed yours are far more recessed. He mogs you by a bit now, and once he gets his acne cleared up he's going to mog you to hell
> 
> and he charisma mogs you


youre the only one whose opinion i dont give a fuck about


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> youre the only one whose opinion i dont give a fuck about



Fucking kek


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm about to stop replying to people unless they're one of my peers

To many bipolar people not only Nibba, but you as well



StudyHacks said:


> youre the only one whose opinion i dont give a fuck about









@dogtown this dude was in my PM begging for advice not even a full 12 hours ago

He's saying he feels good no but was feeling suicidal yesterday. Another sign of a manic depressive episode






and then of course he begs for a rate for free since he's a poorcell. While my patrons in my inbox are still waiting to open their wallet , so I can open my brain and give them the knowledge they need

@Arceus300 don't mind him you looks mog him , and are also NT
@HorseFace No one would ever hire him. Even on this obscure website his likes/messages ratio is the lowest of the low


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> I'm about to stop replying to people unless they're one of my peers
> 
> To many bipolar people not only Nibba, but you as well
> 
> ...



Just thought the reply was funny bro


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> I'm about to stop replying to people unless they're one of my peers
> 
> To many bipolar people not only Nibba, but you as well
> 
> ...


Calm down bro. I meant no disrespect, I respect you, I just dgaf about your opinion. That's all. We can still be friends.


Edit: What do you mean by "no one would hire him (me)"? You mean hire me for a job? I really don't sound like that irl, it was just because of the loud music and I was also putting on an act, hence the non-NT image.


----------

